# Does anyone offer a resin '73-'87 SWB Chevy Tjet body?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys!! It's been AGES since I've actually posted or done much with the slot car hobby......but I've got the bug once again :woohoo:

My question is this......does anyone know of a company or individual who produces a '73-'87 Chevy short bed truck body that'd be for a Tjet?

Back in October I bought a great project '82 Chevy SWB Silverado truck.....I have wanted one of these trucks for a LONG time....and I just finally gave in and bought one. I'm slowly getting some of the "old truck" bugs worked out....but it's a decent running truck.

Anyhow, I'd certainly like to do an HO version of my truck in resin if at all possible.:thumbsup:

Someone give me a shout if you're familiar with this....

THANKS!!!

Brian


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not a resin, and it's not for a Tjet, but the "Fall Guy" pick up fits the bill. All you would need to do is add posts... and some bigger tires..










This is a maybe a tyco???, but the concept is the same.. Not sure about the wheelbase though...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Long time no see, TX. He's right, the AFX fall guy truck, or any of the Tomy versions are your best bet. Stick some posts on it and roll. Besides, it IS a truck, scale wise it should be a little bigger than every other bodystyle thats t-jet based. But the Tyco that slotcarman was referencing was the stepsides that they made, which are harder to find. And adapting those to a T-jet would be a LOT more work.

In fact, I have a near-perfect blue one from the Devils ditch set, its only missing the rollbar. Even the fragile brush guard is intact. It would look like this:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/pic/x/to8765

Its just the body, but if youre interested, PM me and we can work a deal since its just in my box of 'to EvilBay' stuff.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

mev has chev and ford trucks:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys! Thanks for the replies. I actually have the Tyco Stepside Chevy trucks mint in my collection (the black with flames is one of my favorites in my collection) My truck is a Short fleetside....not a stepside bed though.

The AFX Fall guy casting is PERFECT for me. I definately don't need the roll bar. I actually don't mind the slightly larger body....because this will allow me to lower the body down over the wheels.

I do love MEV's stuff .......but to replicate my truck for now I'd rather go with the AFX body so I can "tuck" the wheels.

Here's a pic of my 1:1 truck.......


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice to see ya back TX.. and sweet looking truck..

I think Tomy/AFX had 2 other trucks. I beleive it was the Devils Ditch set had them in.
Glue in your post and presto for Tjet


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Nice to see ya back TX.. and sweet looking truck..
> 
> I think Tomy/AFX had 2 other trucks. I beleive it was the Devils Ditch set had them in.
> Glue in your post and presto for Tjet


Hey Steve, how's it going my arm windin' compadre? :wave: Yeah, I love this friggin' hobby.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, welcome back TX. The AFX trucks a good for lowering. Here's an old build that I cut the inside bed out of and added a hardshell cover...RM


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Hilltop :wave:

Yeah, funny, I'm not a real big fan of Edelbrock stuff...BUT I do love thier red/black paint scheme. Your shop looks really nice...and that truck is bad ass!

I had already anticipated putting abedcover on the back to gain some more chassis clearance. 

I'll be lowering my truck come tax time anyways...so it'll match


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

TX--Nice score on that truck! Im not much of a bowtie fan myself, but those do look nice and clean. Just those torq thrust wheels alone help make that truck look sweet. Keep em!

Buster--The blue one from the devils ditch set is exactly the one I PMed tx about.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> TX--Nice score on that truck! Im not much of a bowtie fan myself, but those do look nice and clean. Just those torq thrust wheels alone help make that truck look sweet. Keep em!
> 
> Buster--The blue one from the devils ditch set is exactly the one I PMed tx about.



Yeah, I wanted Torque Thrusts BAD for my truck! I paid $500 cash for the wheels and tires----15x8's in the front 15x10's in the rear They make this truck,lol :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to have an 86 GMC pickup all black with a 6.2L diesel in it.. Loved that truck.. Killed it when it blew a head gasket and didn't realize all the coolant was in the oil pan... I found out a little too late.. I put over 100K miles on it in a year driving into NYC sometimes 3X a day...Dang it I miss that truck!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/green_white_truck01.JPG


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool truck Cowboy!!! Can you give some details. I was thinking about adding a top to one of the AW's myself. Is the top from the diecast Blazer version???
Or is that a Mini Lindy recreation??? Thanks...RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

it,s baja truck with a datsun cab.fcb


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Lendell, that truck looks GREAT. I'll have to take some pics of my '67-'72 style Tjet truck that I did several years ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

i had a 1986 swb sliverado it was clean.


----------

